# Hey



## Acanthops (May 29, 2007)

Hi I'm Chris.

I live in Germany

I have some praying mantis.

And my englisch isn't good :lol:


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2007)

Looks good so far.  Welcome to the site.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2007)

Hi Chris.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HempKnight (May 29, 2007)

Hey Chris. What type of mantids do you have? Do you breed them? You got pictures of your mantids?


----------



## OGIGA (May 29, 2007)

Welcome, Chris!


----------



## robo mantis (May 29, 2007)

welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 29, 2007)

Hi Chris, welcome!


----------



## Ian (May 30, 2007)

Hey Chris, welcome to the forum! I assume you have come along to share out some Acanthops nymphs for the forum members?


----------



## Acanthops (May 30, 2007)

> Hey Chris. What type of mantids do you have? Do you breed them? You got pictures of your mantids?


I have

Idolomantis diabolica

Eremiaphila spec. (Pakistan) great many offspring

and the other terrariums are empty in the moment i hope ich find Acanthops falcata :lol:


----------



## Acanthops (May 30, 2007)

> Hey Chris, welcome to the forum! I assume you have come along to share out some Acanthops nymphs for the forum members?


Sorry I´dont have Acanthops  

But I search Acanthops falcata but without success .........

I hope I find anon ooths for sale


----------

